# first review



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all


our LOs have now been with us 3 weeks and we have the first review tomorrow, their SW and independent reviewer are travelling 3 hrs to attend but what happens and what should we expect?


also the FCs have not bothered since placement began, they went off on holiday 5 days after the kids moved home they have just returned and texted to to see how they are getting on, the last 3 weeks have shown us how much the FC really didn't give a dam and we are having to undo a lot of what they have done they couldn't be bothered to teach them how to use cutlery so the kids ate with their hands. out of politeness we have replied but they drive me mad. The kids haven't asked about them at all, so should we bother staying in touch?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

eating with their hands    
i would stay in touch out of politeness just for now..just a friendly text/email back..then if the children ask to contact them at all the doors of communication are still open.
the review is usually quite friendly and informal..well ours always were..just about how everything is going, have you the support you need, i found the sw's got cross questioned by the IRO about paperwork and whether everything is in order. if theres an appropriate moment it could be mentioned about the FC..it might get written down somewhere formally then

good luck!

kjx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
I attempted to stay in touch with FCs for 6 months and then told the SWs that was it, they obviously didn't want to stay in touch, didn't give a hoot about DS and he had no attachment to them so finished.  They agreed with us.

Reviews are the time to get in anything you feel needs saying/supporting but not getting help with.  We were supposed to get some paperwork before hand but never did, don't know if its something all LAs are meant to do or not.  We did get minutes after.  Ours were informal too and DS was there playing on the floor and chatting away.

OT x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I wouldn't worry about the Foster Carers, I would just take the opportuntity to bond with your LO's and not give them a second thought.    

We had the opposite problem -pushy foster carers who wanted (and still want) frequent contact more than 3 years on.  A good foster carer is one that can let go, unlike ours who cared too much and were devastated to see Cookie move on.  it made things very hard for us as we were trying to deal with their emtions while also deal with ours.  We haven't seem them for 2 and a half year or written for 18 months and still we get cheeky demanding messages from them!  

The thing about FC's for me is that I'd always like to know how to get in touch with them if Cookie would ever benefit from it, but apart from that then no contact.  They really babied her and she wasn't even on solid food at age 16 months!

Of course just to confuse matters, we've become friends with Dino's FCs and chat on ******** all the time! 

As for the review - it'll be fine.  Someone will take minutes, and you'll be asked to talk about how things are going.  You'll probably find it much more relaxed than any other meeting you've been to  

Bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

how did the review go jules..hope it all went smoothly  

kj x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all thanks for the advice
review went well, we brought up our concerns as some of them related to the health of the children as issues had arisen when the kids had been checked over my our GP...the IRO was lovely and made notes relating to the kids health, clothes there were lots of poor quality hand me downs, kids health and age inappropriate toys the FC were with an agency not the LA so the reviewer wants to do something as they in her words were paid alot of money. 
But she has left it up to us how and when something is said but she doesn't want to leave it......hopefully something will be done we responded to the text message saying the kids were doing well but have heard nothing since


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad review went well and your concerns were noted
i saw your post on the other thread .. is that direct contact they are having with birth grandparents? just asking as they often leave it longer after placement before having contact..hope it went well and doesnt unsettle them

kj x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi there
no it wasn't their birth grandparents but their new adoptive ones we are only having indirect contact annually


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jules,
I'm glad the review went well and also I notice from the other thread that things are calming down a bit for you all, that's great news.  
Luv Anj x


----------

